# USC SCA - Parking



## MediaDuv (Apr 30, 2009)

Anyone know where the closest parking structure to the School of Cinematic Arts (New Lucas bldg?)Also, what type of permit should a full time grad student get...ugh. Advice?


----------



## Sonia (May 1, 2009)

I asked a similar question on the Living at USC thread and got some helpful answers.

Could you current Trojans clarify something for me? Do we sign up for the lottery first and put our name on a waiting list for a lot, and then purchase the permit later?

I just signed up on USC's Transportation Website and put my name on waiting lists for PSD and PSB, respectively. Do I just wait for them to notify me that I can purchase a permit for one of those lots?

Thanks.


----------



## forgold (May 1, 2009)

Yes, I did exactly the same thing. Wondering if there are further steps to secure a spot. Also, Sonia, did you click "Submit" and nothing further happened? Did a Confirmation page pop up for you, telling you your request had been submitted or something? It didn't for me. Just curious, because it seems that this is one of the big moves we've got to making in prep for our first year. It's LA. Parking is everything.


----------



## Sonia (May 1, 2009)

I didn't get a confirmation page, but I re-entered the Parking Lottery page afterwards to make sure my waiting list choices were still there, and they were.

I wonder if they'll automatically buy the passes for us. Will we get confirmation then? I'm sure I'm stressing too much over this, but you're right. It's my first "big move." Before my actual Big Move to LA, that is.


----------



## forgold (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, I feel the same way. I guess it's the fear of being late to class and running a mile and a half down Robertson from my bad parking spot off campus. Or something like that.
Well, hopefully we did it right. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## Jayimess (May 1, 2009)

Haha, Robertson is nowhere near SC.

I had a permit my first year, but I didn't get a permit this year, they changed the policies from my first year, when the website was way different and you could just walk in and get one.

But they'll bill your university account if/when you get one.

The Shrine is a great alternative if you won't be on campus late...personally, I'm hoping to get back on campus because I have a class that meets til 11 on Wednesdays!


----------



## forgold (May 1, 2009)

Woops. Did I say Robertson? I meant...Figueroa? Maybe? 

Thanks, Jayimess. Hopefully they'll just bill it to our accounts, then. We'll see.


----------



## hman13 (May 1, 2009)

What is the difference between the Parking Center, the UPC Cardinal, and the UPC Gold.

Every one says you must park in your spot between 7AM - 5PM, and any structure that is accessible between 5PM - 7AM weekdays, all day weekends and holidays.    

Then they say Lot M, V, and P are accessible after 730 PM on weekdays.

They seem to be the same thing, but are three different prices. I am very confused, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Jayimess (May 1, 2009)

I don't know anything about any of those, I would recommend PSD, PSB, The Shrine, in that order

or 

The Parking Center if you are never, ever late to anything.


----------



## MediaDuv (May 1, 2009)

I called and USC Parking told me the start the lottery sign ups is today and at the close of lottery sign ups, permits will be awarded. They try to give you choice 1, but you might get an alternate choice. I put PSB, PSD, Parking Center and PSA. I'm hoping that PSB is a good choice...it's the closest to the new Lucas bldg but far from Zemeckis (D is closest to Zemeckis). Hopefully it all works out and we can all pay $396 dollars a semester just to park...yay!


----------



## faroukh (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello, had some questions about waitlist options for the lottery. After lots D & B are the following good options to consider waitlisting: 1, X, A, Parking Center? Already have them as my selections, just wanted to be sure one wasn't a bad pick. Thanks!


----------



## hman13 (Jul 8, 2009)

has anyone gotten their permit yet?  I know the lottery ended on the 6th, and that leftover permits go on sale on the 11th.  I would assume youd know if you won the lottery or not by the 11th so you can know whether or not to buy one.


Anyone hear anything?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 10, 2009)

Got this email today:

USC Transportation Memorandum

To:	 USC Campus Community
From:	 USC Transportation
Subj:	 Delay of First Come/First Serve Sale
Dear Student,
We are in the award notification process of the lottery. All entrants will be notified of their award status via email.
In order to allow for any cancellations and maximize the amount of permits available for the sale, we are postponing the first come/first serve sale date. We will begin the sale on July 20th 2009 at noon.
We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
Fight On!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

This may sound stupid, but what about people starting in Spring?  Will they be left in the dark?  

Anyone who started in Spring '09 have any input?


----------



## faroukh (Jul 12, 2009)

Someone at the parking office told me that late in the fall semester Spring students will be notified of a resale during which they can purchase unsold/returned permits. Sounds like sort of a raw deal- I don't have more specific info, sorry...


----------



## timkido (Jul 13, 2009)

sooo spring ppl are screwed and have to park super far away ?


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah, just park at the shrine.  Plenty of fall people don't get em, too, timkido.  I got one first year, not second.

It's a lottery no matter when you come in.


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 15, 2009)

Woo hoo, I got my pass award email today...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats Jayimess!!!!!!!!

so, just to clarify, parking at the shrine is free til, no pass needed, and closes at 11pm, right????


----------



## Jayimess (Jul 17, 2009)

Nooooo, not free.  It cost 300 per semester in 2009-2010.  Or $7 per day.

And yes, it closes at eleven, but you can still get out if you park in the outside part.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Jul 17, 2009)

ok.  thanks for the clarification.  i think i've got this now!


----------

